# Getting fit



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Lately I've notice I have put on weight quite quick and it's got to the point where it's starting to show on the belly, waist and legs and I HATE it.

I'm 24, 6 foot 3 and roughly 100 kg :| with roughly 10 weeks till my daughter is born I won't really have time to go the gym a lot and honestly I would rather spend the £40 a month on a membership on her and go jogging and doing some exercise at home so that's the plan.

I'm going to start with jogging three times a week for around half and hour and gradually going for longer over time and doing also doing some weights at home aka dumbbells and push ups, sit ups etc for an additional 30 mins and gradually getting longer.

I aim to lose weight and also build a little muscle on the upper body so hopefully you fitness people on here can advise me if the planned routine is fine to start with?

As I work later afternoon till late evenings meals are pretty all over the place and not exactly the most healthy stuff. Looking at getting a protein shake and come across one called "maximuscle cyclone" sounds like its good for people who run so would this be a good choice or is there better for value for money or a better brand for someone like me?

Any advice would be appreciated greatly. Planning starting next week once I got the right food and the best protein shake.

Thanks


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Need more information on your diet, if you are eating too much you will either need to cut down or increase cardio/weights to use the extra calories (although you would need to make sure you don't then increase your food intake due to extra exercise).


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Breakfast is very rare for me to eat but if I do it will be just cereal or toast but always have a cup of tea every morning when I'm up, lunch is prob rubbish maybe like a mc ds, subway or greggs a couple times a week or a tuna pasta from tesco and then dinner is usually quite good as my mum is a healthy cook but will be getting my own place in a month or two so that will need to be controlled as I'm not home from work till late at night due my shift.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I would steer clear for protein shakes etc as they normally pack a decent amount of calories and you are trying to lose them. 

I was taking a shake everyday which had around 1200 calories in it and you don't really want to be doing that at all unless you intend on putting on weight and fast. 

For fat burning its normally low intensity for a long period as the reverse is for cardio and not fat burn. 

If you have a bike you could either ride it or you could get a stand which props the back end up so you can use your own bike in your home without the need of an unsightly exercise bike.

Just a diet would allow you to lose a lot of weight and appear healthier.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Adam if you PM me your E-mail I will fire you the Body Weight Program I did while I was moving house and didnt have access to my gym.

You will see from the 5x5 thread that I am a big advocate of weights but if time is short BW can get good results and actually make you feel good as your doing what your body is designed for.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Adam, first off good on you for looking to sort things out.
A few things come to mind:

1) sort your diet out. Get a decent breakfast in. Porridge is a big favourite of mine, bung in some berries, nuts and a bit of chopped dried apricot. Use skimmed milk. A bit of cinnamon and honey, you´ve got the breakfast of champions right there. 

No time for a decent breakfast? Get up earlier.

2) can you cycle to work? easy way of getting in a bit more activity. Put the petrol savings in the baby account.... or the beer account, depending on your concience!

3) avoid gregs and McDs. just don´t go in. subway is actually OK but take it easy on the mayo etc.

4) cut down on the booze, avoid sugary fizzy drinks, make water your friend. Drink lots and lots of the stuff. tap is fine.

5) Get your Mum involved, have a chat to her about maybe making your evening meal a bit healthier (not that I know what you´re having in the evenings though).

6) watching TV is NOT an excuse to crack out the Monster Munch. Can´t resist salty snacks in front of the box? Then don´t buy the bloody things. If they ain´t in the house, you can´t eat ´em.

7) avoid shakes & supplements, my friend. Absolutely no point at this stage. You´re young, your nether regions are producing plenty of natural testosterone. The only supps you should consider are more fruit and veggies. Mmmm, yummy.

Good luck!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Breakfast is essential,your body will burn more calories during the day.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, great advice people cheers.

Sounds like all I need to do Is just change my diet, I've stayed away from takeaways a lot and its not exactly hard to be honest. Going to buy some cheap running shoes today so soon as they come I can kick start this fitness plan.

I'm going to keep a diary sort of thing and take pics to see how much I change etc (not that I'm big much any ways)

Once again, thanks for the advice


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

deano93tid said:


> I would steer clear for protein shakes etc as they normally *pack a decent amount of calories* and you are trying to lose them.
> 
> I was taking a shake everyday which had *around 1200 calories* in it and you don't really want to be doing that at all unless you intend on putting on weight and fast.


You must of been taking a weight gainer, most protein shakes are hardly anywhere near that amount of calories (usually around 100 calories per serving).

OP: Look at PhD Diet Whey, it's good for replacing snacking etc. :thumb:...

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4732/1/PhD-Diet-whey-2kg-.html#.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> You must of been taking a weight gainer, most protein shakes are hardly anywhere near that amount of calories (usually around 100 calories per serving).
> 
> OP: Look at PhD Diet Whey, it's good for replacing snacking etc. :thumb:...
> 
> http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4732/1/PhD-Diet-whey-2kg-.html#.


I'm liking the sound of this!


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

How about the OP replaces snacking with 3 decent, wholesome meals a day...?
Nothing against supplements but I think there is more to be gained at this stage through simply getting the daily diet sorted :thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, and think about picking up a 2nd hand jogging stroller (3 wheels, fixed front) for jogs with baby. I see loads of mums n dads along the Main here getting in the exercise that way. The baby is invariably either fast asleep or laughing...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Barchettaman said:


> How about the OP replaces snacking with 3 decent, wholesome meals a day...?


Because ideally you want to be eating 5/6 small meals a day which isn't always possible and that's where the PhD Diet Whey comes in.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Because ideally you want to be eating 5/6 small meals a day which isn't always possible and that's where the PhD Diet Whey comes in.


I've ordered 2kg of phd diet along with some new running trainers. Plan is to eat small but healthy meals and a 1 or 2 shakes a day. Jogging for 30 to 60 mins a day three days a week (mon, weds and fri) football Tuesday night as I always have been and also do some exercising at home most days with a couple dumbbells with it. Aim is to lose the belly fat and gain a little muscle.

Fingers crossed I can stick to it and hopefully it won't take long to see improvements.

Could anyone recommend and decent apps for the iPhone? Got an app called Runtastic so far.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Because ideally you want to be eating 5/6 small meals a day which isn't always possible and that's where the PhD Diet Whey comes in.


Have you got any evidence for the smaller meals being more beneficial? Last I saw was that it had been debunked and made no difference whether you had 3 normal meals or 5/6 smaller meals.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

jamest said:


> Have you got any evidence for the smaller meals being more beneficial? Last I saw was that it had been debunked and made no difference whether you had 3 normal meals or 5/6 smaller meals.


I've lost my journals on this at the moment, they must be on my external drive somewhere. But from memory it makes minimal difference between 5/6 meals and 3 normal meals. The key is meeting the makro's for your goals! nutrient timing only really comes into play with a much smaller percentage of the athletic population.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

jamest said:


> Have you got any evidence for the smaller meals being more beneficial? Last I saw was that it had been debunked and made no difference whether you had 3 normal meals or 5/6 smaller meals.


Obviously it's down to personal preference, what works best for someone won't always work best for someone else. The 5/6 meals is good if you can't control your hunger or cravings because eating more smaller meals throughout the day keeps your blood sugar levels stable preventing you from getting too hungry and over eating.


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Ross said:


> Breakfast is essential,your body will burn more calories during the day.


That's been the only way I've been able to lose weight recently.by actually missing breakfast and eating just two meals a day.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

im sick of my weight aswell, i was in prison on a 8 year sentence and managed to build myself up nicely but now its all gone wrong again


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

With the dodgy hours I work having 6 meals a day will be quite hard but I'm going to do is have a shake in the morning I hate cereal and that go for a jog an hour or so later then a healthy lunch then prob a snack a few hours later before work then around mid evening have another shake and when I'm home healthy dinner. So in theory two meals for me is just right as I could fit it in nicely with my day to day routine. Still can't believe people have 6 meals a day, madness.!


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Endomondo app



Adam_LE said:


> I've ordered 2kg of phd diet along with some new running trainers. Plan is to eat small but healthy meals and a 1 or 2 shakes a day. Jogging for 30 to 60 mins a day three days a week (mon, weds and fri) football Tuesday night as I always have been and also do some exercising at home most days with a couple dumbbells with it. Aim is to lose the belly fat and gain a little muscle.
> 
> Fingers crossed I can stick to it and hopefully it won't take long to see improvements.
> 
> Could anyone recommend and decent apps for the iPhone? Got an app called Runtastic so far.


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

kev999 said:


> Endomondo app


Looks like a good app. Downloaded, cheers.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I was an advocate of 6 meals a day for years but found I had to be stupidly organised taking food and stuff with me places, now I do the leans gains diet and eat twice a day with a 16 hours fast period. It seemed really weird at first but now I can easily go a strecth without stopping in somewhere unhealthy and destroying the menu.

Most people say WTF when I say I actually get my clients to eat more at lunch and dinner to lose weight. Why because I would rather you over eat on your meat, rice and vegetables than leave the table hungry and then sit there all night stuffing your face with crap. When I used to play rugby I used to come home starving, grab a bag of crisps, didnt hit the spot, grab another bag, keep going until I eaten like 6 bags and then I still wasnt full so I cook some food. Pointless fill yourself with decent food and clever choices. I normally find people struggle to hit their calorie goal where they eat real healthy.

People are so caught up on weight lose these days, what you really want is a body composition change and this is near impossible to achieve with running alone.

MyFitnessPal is a great app for tracking food intake. I personally changed the standard protein, carb, fat ratio's as they are the government suggestions which are just wrong


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think fasting got confused with starving somewhere along the way.... 

I used to try and stick to 6 small meals too.... only to try and ensure my blood sugar levels were 'within range' I.e. not too high nor too low...

I found it made me far to obsessed with food, as well as taking up far too much time and meant I had to wander about with a load of Tupperware boxes...

these days, I just control my food more, eat less, eat well and don't have rubbish in the house....

:thumb:


----------



## emma-jayne (Nov 5, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> You must of been taking a weight gainer, most protein shakes are hardly anywhere near that amount of calories (usually around 100 calories per serving).
> 
> OP: Look at PhD Diet Whey, it's good for replacing snacking etc. :thumb:...
> 
> http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/4732/1/PhD-Diet-whey-2kg-.html#.


PhD diet whey helped me a lot. i would definitely mix up the flavours though, as in get a different one each time. it can get very sickening, fast. i found it easier to stomach if i mixed it in my smoothie maker rather than in the shakers you buy. it is very bitty but it does fill you up more


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I always found sticking to 3 meals a day is the best plan. that way you can control what your having. Your not changing your routine that you have had since you was a kid and therefore not going to be put off at the first missed meal out of those 6 that you get obsessed with. And prob the most important thing is COUNT YOUR CALS AND WEIGH EVERYTHING. The difference between 25g of cereal and 50g is typically about 100+ cals which over the week is an extra 700 to 1000 cals which is bad. As the old saying goes your eyes are bigger than your belly. Thinking of having that extra roast potato..Think again lol 

I'am not saying cut everything bad out but just reduce it. A little of everything is good. Also alternative cooking the healthy way that way you can still have the foods you love but with half the cals.

3 easy healthy meals a day, Cut out tea and coffee, stay away from the protein shakes, waste of time depending if you want to look like your carrying two pigs to the market (not a good look imo). Anything at all sugary is bad and in my eyes is why people have so many illnesses these days.

good luck buddy


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> stay away from the protein shakes, waste of time depending
> 
> Anything at all sugary is bad and in my eyes is why people have so many illnesses these days.


Don't agree with the protein shake statement, I think pretty much everybody would benefit from having more protein in their diet and they are a cheap and easy way to get extra protein.

Bad I do totally agree with the sugar statement, sugar is poison. Still think this is why I eat what is considered a very unhealthy diet but all my blood work is in the healthy range just because I don't really eat sugar. Especially stay away from soft drinks and fruit juices.

Best way to get people to stop drinking coke and similar is get them to do a low rest squat workout and then give them a pint of coke to down. I never seen anyone keep it down, the body just fully rejects it.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Adam i am very similar to you. One thing to mention, as soon as your daughter is born your woman will no doubt be wanting to bounce back to a 'normal' body shape. This makes it easier on you because when THEY diet YOU diet. So pick up good habits its all too easy to eat like a pig when shes preggers believe me i know!

I used to use MYPROTEIN when i trained alot. Definetly the best value stuff out there the website is very good too lots of info on the products.

As said, diet is really 90% of it.

Id recommend a high intensity circuit type class, anything along the lines of hard and fast to get the muscles working and fat burning to break up your at home routine. Itll also give you ideas to do and abit of competition or goals


----------

